# How many people do you have on ignore? (No names!)



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 29, 2006)

Without naming anyone, and thus going into the land of drama, how many people do you have placed on Ignore here at ENWorld?

(Poll coming in a second -- keep your shorts on.)


----------



## nerfherder (Aug 29, 2006)

Just diaglo.



Doh!

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 29, 2006)

I put myself on ignore because I annoy myself.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 29, 2006)

I need an option for "Everyone."

It makes looking for new posts go really fast.


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 29, 2006)

0.

I've often thought about it, but I like arguing with folks too dang much.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 29, 2006)

0 - i must be amazingly tolerant.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 29, 2006)

So far, with less than 20 responses, there is one person with '10 or more'.

Wow.

What would be really fun would be the kind of poll that lets you see who voted what.  But I supposed then people wouldn't want to be honest about it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 30, 2006)

Has anyone posted anything important?

(you knew it was coming, right?)


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 30, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I need an option for "Everyone."
> 
> It makes looking for new posts go really fast.




You must have interesting conversations with yourself if you got that high of a postcount without seeing anyone else.  

Of course you'll never read this so 'Weeeeeeeeee!  Jdvn1 is boring, bla bla bla, he smells like elderberries!, bla bla bla'


----------



## Wild Gazebo (Aug 30, 2006)

Does skimming count?

I've never used the function--but quite often I only read the first few words of each post.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2006)

Never had anyone on it and I never will.  Using the ignore list means I've already lost.


----------



## takyris (Aug 30, 2006)

1-5. Hopefully a few ignores, along with stern self-imposed bans on looking at the posts anyway despite the ignores, will obviate the need for any self-imposed exiles in the future.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 30, 2006)

I entered 0, because I love everyone.

What's that?  Time for my meds?  'K!


----------



## Harmon (Aug 30, 2006)

Hundreds.  Just special that way- oh, wait it says how many on your... oh, none, I thought you were asking how many *I* was on.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 30, 2006)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Hundreds.  Just special that way- oh, wait it says how many on your... oh, none, I thought you were asking how many *I* was on.




Don't worry; I can still see you.


----------



## Darthjaye (Aug 30, 2006)

See who?


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 30, 2006)

3, although they all don't appear to frequent here anymore...



P.S. who's *diaglo*?


----------



## diaglo (Aug 30, 2006)

150+

edit: although, i recently took 5 people off of it after meeting them at Gen Con in person.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 30, 2006)

I use it mostly as a 'count to 10' type thing.  Most of mine are for posters that just rub me the wrong way, and if I'm already in a pissy mood, it'll just set me off.  With ignore, I still read many of their posts, but it makes it easier to skip if I'm on a short fuse.  The ignore list is more for my own protection -- I don't want to start flaming people.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 30, 2006)

Exactly 1.  Most of his threads end up getting locked almost immediately anyway.  If I didn't have him on ignore I'd probably be banned by now.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 30, 2006)

None. I'm fairly tolerant, I suppose, and those who do rub me the wrong way have been banned at least once, and have threads in which they've participated in closed fairly regularly. Good enough for me.

What I'd love, though, is a function called "ignore me" - in which I can put myself on others' ignore lists.


----------



## Nifelhein (Aug 30, 2006)

None. I always read posts with the better and most polite reading it can impart, if that is at all impossible, i just count to ten and reply to what was polite, or leave it be.

Not that i have that much participation though.


----------



## reveal (Aug 30, 2006)

Can someone tell me what Whizbang Dustyboots said?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Never had anyone on it and I never will.  Using the ignore list means I've already lost.



Yeah especially since you can't ignore me forever Crothy! 

Me just the one. And he's stopped posting here long ago.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 30, 2006)

No one.

For those I don't like I just point and laugh at how stupid their posts are.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> No one.
> 
> For those I don't like I just point and laugh at how stupid their posts are.




Can you do that to me now? I'd like to see how that's different than what happens in real life!


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Can you do that to me now? I'd like to see how that's different than what happens in real life!



 Are you naked this time?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't read the first post.  I must have the poster on ignore.




j/k


----------



## genshou (Aug 31, 2006)

Three.  Only people I simply cannot get along with.  Two of them often earn temp bans, so I just set their posts on ignore since I don't check who wrote it until after I read it.  The other I just like to be wary about reading, since I know with a short fuse I might not want to that day.

Edit: Oh, snap.  I just realized I haven't done the "popular thing" and put *diaglo* on there yet.

Just kidding, of course.  I like that guy!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2006)

None.

Although I said I'd ignore one poster, I've not actually put him on the ignore list. I can utilize the scroll function on the mouse if a post gets on my nerves.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 31, 2006)

No one. What would be the point? If I don't like what they say I move on. If I really don't like what they say I hopefully get a good argument.

Since I have never been banned I guess I control myself rather well.


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 31, 2006)

Zero.

Yes, I know that the 'internet is serious business' , but I don't take arguments on a messageboard as anything to get in a huff about.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 31, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> None.
> 
> Although I said I'd ignore one poster, I've not actually put him on the ignore list. I can utilize the scroll function on the mouse if a post gets on my nerves.




i don't know why more people don't just do that - i mean, i do it often enough.    i guess if you have someone out there cyberstalking you, or if there is a user who just gets you so ridiculously raging mad... but then, you're missing out on part of the discussion if you can't even see what someone says.  and of course, people can always quote someone you're ignoring, so you can never totally escape them.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Zero.
> 
> Yes, I know that the 'internet is serious business' , but I don't take arguments on a messageboard as anything to get in a huff about.




I'll keep that in mind Shem. Well not if you and I disagree but you know...


----------



## Harmon (Aug 31, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Don't worry; I can still see you.




The Restraining Order was suppose to fix that.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2006)

I can always get you in to Witness protection...with Orcus!   

Reveal,

Uhm i like to be full clothed usually.


----------



## Darthjaye (Aug 31, 2006)

This is really wierd, it says 36 posts but I only see 3.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2006)

Darth,

Am I one of them?


----------



## diaglo (Aug 31, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Without naming anyone, and thus going into the land of drama, how many people do you have placed on Ignore here at ENWorld?
> 
> (Poll coming in a second -- keep your shorts on.)




i screen captured my list and posted it to another site. but that was several months ago so it isn't current.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 31, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Using the ignore list means I've already lost.




It isn't about winning or losing.  It is about having a pleasing experience, and not getting into agruments that disturb other posters.  A tool that aids this can be useful.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have only the mods/admins on ignore.

You know, the unimportant people.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2006)

Diaglo, I take it I'm there huh?  

Um,

I hope I'm not there. I agree it's a nice tool, but one that needs to be wielded with care.


----------



## takyris (Aug 31, 2006)

I like to think of the ignore list as the safety on the firearm that is my inherent self-righteousness.

Oh, and for quasi-relatedness:

http://pats-quinade.livejournal.com/6221.html


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 1, 2006)

Nobody, mostly because I rarely get into serious beefs with people. Every time I have at other boards I engage in a flamewar with the offender and later we sheepishly admit we were acting like tools and patch it up. I guess I'm lucky that way.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 1, 2006)

2 folks. 

One had a sig that I would not want my boss or customers to see and another poster who does not post much anymore.


----------



## Kid Socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

Nobody on mine, but seeing as I read a heck of a lot more than I post, I really can't cause any harm.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 1, 2006)

zip, nil, null...I don't need a list to ignore people.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Sep 1, 2006)

Only ever had 1 but I think he is no longer here.
I just skim over those I don't want to read and there aren't too many of those.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 1, 2006)

0 - though I've been awefully tempted...


----------



## Harmon (Sep 2, 2006)

I was tempted tonight to add one to my list, but I realized that it would just be narrowing my range of acceptence.  We need people to speak their minds (insults or disagreement) so that we can gain fresh insight to new ideas.


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 2, 2006)

Gee, I hope it wasn't the duck thing, because I did preface that with a warning.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 3, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Darth,
> 
> Am I one of them?




Did I see something here?   

j/k No, you're not. Even if you ARE an Orcus follower....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 3, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Diaglo, I take it I'm there huh?
> 
> Um,
> 
> I hope I'm not there. I agree it's a nice tool, but one that needs to be wielded with care.




Anyone who hates OD&D are there.   

The better tool is the scroll button on the mouse. To keep going and not bothering with the person is much better. Maybe if people ignore them, they'd either quit or leave.


----------



## megamania (Sep 3, 2006)

0 but I'm sure I belong to someone's list.....  sheesh....no respect....


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Did I see something here?
> 
> j/k No, you're not. Even if you ARE an Orcus follower....




Darth, thanks for overlooking my inquities.  

Eh if I'm on Dialgo's list, that's fine. I get over that kind of stuff pretty easily.  

Mega,

I see you!


----------



## pogre (Sep 4, 2006)

Zero. I use the skimming method mentioned above.


----------



## Snapdragyn (Sep 7, 2006)

Just 1, & I think you actually know who, Whiz (from graffes, though I don't really go there anymore anyway).


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 10, 2006)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i screen captured my list and posted it to another site. but that was several months ago so it isn't current.



Yeah, it was a blast reading through the list.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 10, 2006)

None! 

It's just a messageboard, and I generally don't take things personally enough to warrant ignoring them. Everybody posts something worth reading _sometimes_.


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 10, 2006)

29 people on my ignore list.  That probably seems like a lot.  Many of these haven't been around here for years.  Of the remainder, some just irritate me on some level I can't really explain, some have just ground me into the dirt with persistent negativity, a couple have one giant axe to grind over and over again, and just a couple of folks I plain don't want to have any interaction with.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 10, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> 29 people on my ignore list.  That probably seems like a lot.  Many of these haven't been around here for years.  Of the remainder, some just irritate me on some level I can't really explain, some have just ground me into the dirt with persistent negativity, a couple have one giant axe to grind over and over again, and just a couple of folks I plain don't want to have any interaction with.




Gak!

Wow.  I sure hope that you're kidding.     

Heck, even in the desolate wasteland that is UseNet, I only have perhaps a half-dozen or so folks on Ignore/Auto-Delete.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 10, 2006)

As an admin, I have none. Even so, if I wasn't able to temp-ban (or perma-ban) people for consistent jerkiness I'd probably still have only one or two. I have a slow boiling point, and I like reading the posts of even the occasional person who annoys me - if only to point and laugh.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 10, 2006)

Zero.

If I want to ignore you, I don't need a machine to do it for me

Plus, there's never been anyone I _want _to ignore...I prefer the fighting.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 10, 2006)

None for me as well. I gets along with just about everyone. Never know who you're gonna wind up gaming with after all.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 11, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Diaglo, I take it I'm there huh?




nope. how could i ever ride you about your love of the SL if i had you on ignore. it would be a total one way conversation...oh wait... i think it is


----------



## BOZ (Sep 13, 2006)

next april fool's day, Nightfall needs to tell us how his hat of d02 know no limit and OD&D(1974) is the only true game, while diaglo mentions Orcus and the Scarred Lands every chance he gets.


----------



## crystal (Sep 14, 2006)

o, I see no sence in ignoring people, every one gets to me at one point or another even tha people I love tha most....though I am shure I am on a few peoples list....but then again I really dont care....


----------



## eris404 (Sep 14, 2006)

takyris said:
			
		

> http://pats-quinade.livejournal.com/6221.html




wow. That's some rant. That actually frightens me a little bit for so many reasons.


----------



## dragonhead (Sep 15, 2006)

I have zero on my list, and im just wondering if im on anyone's?


----------



## danzig138 (Sep 17, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> 29 people on my ignore list.  That probably seems like a lot.  Many of these haven't been around here for years.  Of the remainder, some just irritate me on some level I can't really explain, some have just ground me into the dirt with persistent negativity, a couple have one giant axe to grind over and over again, and just a couple of folks I plain don't want to have any interaction with.



29 is the number on my list as well, and for many of the same reasons as you describe. Also, while it isn't as much of a problem here as it is on other boards, I'll add people to the list if their posts are continually difficult to read because they use a lot of internet text/text message style or writing styles that lack even the basics you pick up in elementary school.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 18, 2006)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Zero.
> 
> If I want to ignore you, I don't need a machine to do it for me
> 
> Plus, there's never been anyone I _want _to ignore...I prefer the fighting.



Agreed. Even the worst trolls can still be amusing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 18, 2006)

zero, zip, zilch, nada, none


----------



## Greylock (Sep 18, 2006)

Servitor of Wrath said:
			
		

> Agreed. Even the worst trolls can still be amusing.




None on ignore currently.

That said, I have ignored three in the past. And not for being trolls, but for appearing in every thread and NOT being amusing, interesting or useful. But it was too much bother. I just scroll past now.

The trolls? Most of them I find amusing. Most, not all.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 19, 2006)

0

You never know what someone may say to add laughter to an otherwise boring day.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 19, 2006)

whether they mean to or not.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 20, 2006)

I have 0 on my list.  I can just ignore them myself.

For those of you with people on your ignore list, how do you know that the people on your list don't post any more?  If they're on your ignore list doesn't it stop you from being able to read there posts?  Or does the ignore list just hide what that person says and you can choose to open their post and read it if you want to?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## diaglo (Sep 20, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Or does the ignore list just hide what that person says and you can choose to open their post and read it if you want to?




yes.

but some of the posters on my ignore list have met the BanHammer... aka...permabanned.


----------



## takyris (Sep 20, 2006)

eris404 said:
			
		

> wow. That's some rant. That actually frightens me a little bit for so many reasons.




Yeah. One of my local friends read it and actually wasn't sure I was joking, which was kind of sad. I don't think I'm *quite* that much of a jerk in my actual posts.

Once I assured her that there was no CordyFan, and that I was not referring to any actual build of Season Four Wesley, she was greatly amused.

I mean, come on. Wesley with Streetfighting?


----------



## BOZ (Sep 22, 2006)

diaglo said:
			
		

> some of the posters on my ignore list have met the BanHammer... aka...permabanned.




then there's not much of a point in keeping them on your ignore list, is there?


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 22, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> then there's not much of a point in keeping them on your ignore list, is there?





Sure there is - posterity, of course.


----------

